# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Benutzer

## Horst 1

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

in der Benutzerliste steht unter dem Namen immer " Neuer Benutzer "
Was bedeutet denn " erfahrener Benutzer" ? ist das ein studierter Arzt?

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,
> 
> in der Benutzerliste steht unter dem Namen immer " Neuer Benutzer "
> Was bedeutet denn " erfahrener Benutzer" ? ist das ein studierter Arzt?


Quark, den "erfahrener Benutzer" musst du dir erarbeiten, indem du dich nur beispielsweise mit anderen Mitstreitern über ein paar sinnlose Themen raufst. Ohne Fleiß kein Preis!

WW

----------

